# Car won't turn over



## mindonhiatus (Jul 27, 2010)

OK, well the car just wouldn't turn over at all one day, I thought it was the starter and I replaced it, still nothing, I did notice that after replacing the starter the blinkers don't work... but the flashers do.

tried jumping the starter... it spun, but the engine still didn't turn,
I checked the battery,
checked the "in-park" button to see if it was broken (jumped the wires) and neutral,
checked all of the fuses and relays,

and now I'm stumped, do you think it could be a break in the wiring? Or the actual key ignition unit?

-Ben


----------

